

How estimate speed of a parallel algorithm (Windows, C++) - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0097/

======
AndreyKarpov
It seemed that long forum debates about methods of measuring algorithm's
running time, functions to use and precision that should be expected were
over. Unfortunately, we have to return to this question once again. Today we
will discuss the question how we should measure speed of a parallel algorithm.

